# JCKLine v.1.0 : Mi primer robot sigue líneas



## Jackerst (Jun 7, 2010)

Bueno, he diseñado un circuito muyyyyyy simple para un robot sigue líneas y mediante un software llamado Yenka he comprobado que funciona, pero me gustaría vuestra opinión.
Aquí el circuito:


y aquí un video que posteé:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TneZG3zvscs

Atención: Todavía tengo que ajustar bien los infrarrojos y ponerlo en una caja xd.

¿Qué me decís? ¿Está bien para ser mi primer robot?

PD.: Lo siento si ha veces tardo un poco en escribir el video, pero es que estaba mi hermano y me molestaba.

PD.2:En el vídeo pone que son fotoosciladores, perdón, son optoosciladores.


----------



## DanielU (Jun 7, 2010)

Con el sensor no creo vayas a poder mover el motor.

Por lo que se ve en el video, el motor se mueve a 1.2 RPM jajajaj


----------



## Jackerst (Jun 7, 2010)

estás equivocado xd, eso es cuando se para el tiempo que tarda en pararse
llega hasta los 134,5 rpm


----------



## thenot (Jun 14, 2010)

y solo lo has simulado??? o ya lo haz probado en real???

Viéndolo, si funcionaria, es decir haría lo que muestra el vídeo, pero..., dudo que siga una linea... dado, que si esta en negro este reflejara luz, no mucha pero igual hará mover el motor, yo estuve en una competencia de autos, donde había que mantenerse dentro de 2 lineas.. y fue bastante difícil calibrar el que no se pasaran, quizás si le pones un voltaje bajo (girando muy lento los motores) este podría mantenerse en un linea, aunque sigo dudando de ello, por ya que en ningún momento se detiene un motor al encontrarse con el color que no se quiere seguir, solo andará mas lenta esa rueda, lo que no sera suficiente (según yo) para mantenerse en la linea.. bueno solo digo esto por la experiencia que tube y para un velocidad decente, mantener un auto en una linea es un poco complejo.
El esquemático que pone DanielU lo e visto montado y si funciona.. podrías probar con el o sacar ideas de allí.
y no son ni fotoosciladores ni optoosciladores, lo que necesitas se llaman fototransistores, en conjunto a un led, el qrd1114 vienen ambos incluidos. pdf

Saludos!!


----------



## Jackerst (Jun 14, 2010)

ok muchas gracias xd, como he dicho es mi primer robot xd
no le he montado por falta de tiempo
el siguiente que quiero hacer es uno pero con microcontroladores xd, asi podria dirigirlo y cosas asi
muchas gracias por el link !!


----------

